# Mighty quiet in here!



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Everybody must be out in their gardens


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

We're all still here, just still asleep. So keep it down !


----------



## bennysrr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well i haven't been on here in awhile i down sized and didn't have to much to say , im moving from an apartment to a house next month 
i will have an in side the house rr due to health reasons , it will not be big but i'll have a rr . ben


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ben that's good news! 
Any layout is better than no layout! 

Silence can be a virtue, 
I know I didn't have much to say... and said too much! :-( 


I'm working on it tho' lol 

John


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hey Benny!!! That is great to hear!*

Craig


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, we're kind of in a holding pattern right now. The NGRC, American Invasion and BAGRS Tour are done and it's 11 days till HAGRS in Kansas City. Marty and Carrie's Battery / Steam-up is still two months away. 1:20.me hasn't posted anything since July 9th when it was revealed that Bachmann would be coming out with a 1:20.3 Forney. The caboose that has been long awaited is _still_ being long awaited so......


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 

Those sure are long days!! 

BulletBob


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the busy time of year for me: working longer shifts and extra shifts, plus all the other stuff that needs to be seen to each summer before the snow hits. I did do well enough to afford a teeny tiny EBAY spree, though (but I decided to put the brakes on that by the end of the month here).


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ugh! My wife just pointed out that it's actually _18 days_ and not 11 as I had thought!


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

We were all at the summer steam-up!!! Lots of steam'n & fun.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Gone all weekend to Rancho Bernardo C.C. near Mike Relly's stompin grounds in Escondido, for our daughter's wedding Saturday. No where near a "confuser". I'm beat, but happy!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Been busy with other things, plus the dam heat (95-100 degrees for about 2 weeks) here has really put a damper on doing anything outdoors here, my layout is in the garage so its technically still "outdoors" tempurature-wise. Been trying to figure out how to get an outdoor antenna onto the garage so when I'm working out there I can get the "Nu & Impruv'd" DTV out there. Did put together another Mack-bash recently though, so I'm not entirely dead in the water.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

OK, over here in Old Europe we are probably a bit old fashioned. If we feel like running a loco or train, we throw a Six-pack plus a loco in the car and drive over to a neighbor with a layout after work. 

*http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e341/Kraehwinkle/Photokurs/DSCN6583.jpg*

Of course nobody would care to clean the 1500 feet of LGB brass track around this pond. So it´s livesteam or battery / RC time 


*http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e341/Kraehwinkle/Photokurs/DSCN6572.jpg*


*http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e341/Kraehwinkle/Photokurs/DSCN6561.jpg*

_(images exceed 800 pixel width, changed to links SteveC mod)

_But is anybody in the forums really interested. Most people spend the time with complaining about the heat, the cold, the rain the prices. 
Definitely cheaper than playing with trains. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

MLS is like a library. You are suppose to be quite when you are in here.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Never heart of a liibrary where you have to bring your own books. Sorry Mr. Moderator, for disturbing the peace. Will remove my contribution tomorrow. Will bury it on the next graveyard. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By John J on 01 Aug 2009 04:09 PM 
MLS is like a library. You are suppose to be quite when you are in here. 






'Quite'? 'suppose'? 

-1, typo, -1 grammar. (S/B 'suppost', though ' 'posta' is acceptable).









How's the lathe doing?


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Fritz,

Those are some very nice pictures. Is the boat R/C as well?

What part of 'Old Europe' are you in? I forget.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Fritz's neighbor has some layout! And some pond as well... 

...anyhow, my ever so slow progress on my revamped yet again layout continues. I am determined to have trains up and runing by ....eerrrr...Halloween.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

The boat is anchored in the middle of the pond and carries the antenna of the Massoth Digital equipment. Whe we were around there was no electricity at the rails, so we used the live steamers and Accu / RC locos. 










The layout is situated in the outskirts of Duisburg. It is part of the Ruhrgebiet, an ex coal mining and steel cooking area. 
The owner is a professional gardener and pond builder. Since his business only booms from spring to early fall, he runs a large scale train shop as well http://www.prehm-modellbahn.de/start.html 

The picture of the two Maerklin 1 : 32 live steamers, made in Hungary, was taken on the modular test track, Code 250 steel, made in Germany) owned by Mr. Klebsch, annother maker of large scale equipment. http://www.miha-modell.com/shop/index.htm He is the owner of the locos as well. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a seriously _nice_ layout! Boy, it would be fun to run some trains around it!!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a seriously cool place.


My Sunday was fun and a bit abnormal. Since I can't run this year, I volunteered to man the World Vision water station http://www.worldvision.org at the 1/2 marathon, so I got to the city about 5 am, helped set up and poured much gator-aide, cheered and handed out cups. Since we were at mile 4, by 9am we had everything put away, the discarded cups all bagged up, and the garbage truck had already been there. I walked over to the World Vision tent http://www.worldvision.org/team, chatted with runners, had a sandwich, then headed for the Botanic where I stayed all day till closing.


Not sure my Dad would approve of standing in a street serving drinks and yelling for Sunday worship


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.miha-modell.com/shop/index.htm


----------

